# General time for smoking chicken quarters



## bnew17

I have been smoking my chicken quarters for 4 hours at 225. They come out very tender and with great flavor. I brine the quarters for 6-8 hours in a general salt/sugar/pepper/water mixture. My guest have always complimented me on the chicken, but im just wondering if 4 hours is a little too much? The meat is not dry but it not "juicy" either. Im fairly new to the smoking game , just wanted to get some input from some more experienced guys. Thanks


----------



## alelover

What temperature do you smoke them to?


----------



## SmokinAl

You need to smoke them to an internal temp of 170-175. You can't go by time. The chicken quarters that I have smoked were done in less than 4 hours. Get a good digital meat thermometer and smoke them by temp. not time. You also need to know that your smoker is really at 225. If you are going by the factory gauge, they are off in most cases. Maverick makes a dual probe therm. One for the smoker & 1 for the meat.


----------



## jirodriguez

Like they said you are going by temp, not time. But I find mine are usally done in 2 1/2-3 hrs. if my smoker is running at 225-250°, but I always check the temp of each piece before I pull it.


----------



## bnew17

alelover said:


> What temperature do you smoke them to?


I try and stay around 225


----------



## bnew17

SmokinAl said:


> You need to smoke them to an internal temp of 170-175. You can't go by time. The chicken quarters that I have smoked were done in less than 4 hours. Get a good digital meat thermometer and smoke them by temp. not time. You also need to know that your smoker is really at 225. If you are going by the factory gauge, they are off in most cases. Maverick makes a dual probe therm. One for the smoker & 1 for the meat.




 Al, i have a digital meat thermometer i will use on the chicken next time. I will also cook off their internal temp rather than time like you mentioned. Thanks for the tips so far everyone.


----------



## bnew17

bnew17 said:


> Al, i have a digital meat thermometer i will use on the chicken next time. I will also cook off their internal temp rather than time like you mentioned. I have also just now looked at this dual probe thermometer by Maverick you mentioned. Does it work pretty good as far as being accurate with the temps?


----------



## coolride

Hello, just make sure your smoker is about 225 using a accurate thermometer at the meat level, and use a thermometer in the meat also, and pull them out when the meat temps are about 170. You could run the smoker at 200 -300, but the meat temp is what your looking for, same in an oven.


----------



## spoolinaz

I smoke at 300-325. Usually takes about 1.5 hours. Meat IT as mentioned in the 170's. The higher cook temp gives you better skin.


----------



## andrew bolin

You should smoke your chicken @ 250 for 3 hrs. ( 21/2 to 4 lb. chicken) rub it down with dukes before you put on your dry rub.


----------



## luv2putt

I run my chick quarters hot at 300 avg ... It takes about an 1-1/2 hours to cook to temp .. I pull them as soon as they are done ... Very moist with an unbelievable texture ... I also brine for at least 24 hours and air dry for at least 2hours .


----------



## mnsmokeman

I have had great luck with smoking the quarters for about 90 minutes at 225 and then turning up the heat to about 300-325 for about 45-60minutes to crisp the skin. They seem smoky enough and are still juicy!


----------

